# Tivowebplus Location



## Knocka (May 11, 2002)

I have a Zippered Series 2 DTV.
I was trying to install Hackman and was ultimately successful, but noticed that I have two tivowebplus directories. 
One is in the root directory, and the other is in the /var/hack directory.

When I installed the hackman files into the /var/hack/tivowebplus directory, hackman failed to run.

When I installed the hackman files into the /tivowebplus directory (the one in the root folder), hackman ran properly.

I therefore have concluded that tivowebplus is running from the root directory and I can delete the tivowebplus folder from the /var/hack folder. 

Is this correct? Any idea why I have 2? I know I tried to update twp to version 1.3.1., without success. Could this be the one in the /var/hack folder?

Thanks.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

That sounds correct. You have probably run tweak two or more times. Tweak used to put TWP in /var/hack and now installs it in /.


----------



## Knocka (May 11, 2002)

How do I delete a folder using Telnet or FTP. When I try the rmdir command in a telnet session, the command is "not found." When I try to delete the folder in an ftp session using filezilla, I get a "Syntax Error; Command not recognized."

I made the folder read write. Still no luck deleting. 

Thanks.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Knocka said:


> How do I delete a folder using Telnet or FTP. When I try the rmdir command in a telnet session, the command is "not found." When I try to delete the folder in an ftp session using filezilla, I get a "Syntax Error; Command not recognized."
> 
> I made the folder read write. Still no luck deleting.
> 
> Thanks.


So you want to remove a directory. I'll make you work a little for the answer and learn a little in the process, Check this site for bash commands. or google "bash commands" or "linux commands". I did give you a big clue as to what command to use.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

I beleive rm -rf foldername, if the folder name has a space in it then you must use "" like rm -rf "folder name"


----------



## Knocka (May 11, 2002)

I had already found that site. I think those commands are for a different shell. Try the rmdir command and it will not work. What will work, however, is rm -rf.
Thanks.

Now if I could get version 1.3.1 of TWB to install I'd be happy. But I am really stuck.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Nope its a Bourne Again SHell (Bash) and every command I have ever used from that site has worked including rmdir.


----------

